# Η απαλλοτρίωση συνεχίζεται...εντός



## Costas (Feb 13, 2009)

Πλήρης ο φάκελος της Jewish Voice for Peace που προσγειώθηκε στα εισερχόμενά μου σχετικά με την πρόταση του Avigdor Lieberman να επιβληθεί στους (Άραβες) πολίτες του Ισραήλ όρκος νομιμοφροσύνης προς το (εβραϊκό) κράτος του Ισραήλ, επί ποινή στέρησης των πολιτικών τους δικαιωμάτων:

On February 10, the Jewish Telegraphic Agency reported that [Anti-Defamation League's] Abe Foxman defended Lieberman's plan, despite the fact that "Some liberal Israeli and Jewish groups have condemned Lieberman as a fascist - the left-wing Meretz Party even compared him to the late far-right Austrian politician Joerg Haider - for his proposal to require Israeli Arab citizens to sign an oath of allegiance to the Jewish state." (1)
* Avigdor Lieberman led the drive in Israel's Central Election Committee to have Arab political parties banned from running in the most recent election, which passed successfully and was overturned only by the Israeli Supreme Court. (2)
* He has called for the expulsion of Arab Members of the Knesset, threatening them that "a new administration will be established and then we will take care of you." (3)
* He has called for Arab citizens of Israel to sign an "oath of loyalty" to the state or be stripped of their citizenship. (4)
* His party has been very clear about what being "loyal" means: If you are an Arab student and dare come to school wearing a kefiyah, you are "disloyal." (5)
* Lieberman's party said that if you are a Muslim Israeli and collect money and medicines for Gaza relief, you are "disloyal." (6)

(1) Back in 2006, the ADL condemned Lieberman's call to execute Arab legislators. But today, Abe Foxman defends Lieberman's loyalty oath (http://jta.org/news/article/2009/0http://jta.org/news/article/2009/02/10/1002906/controversial-lieberman-proposal-finds-support-among-american-jews2/10/1002906/controversial-lieberman-proposal-finds-support-among-american-jews)

(2) http://www.haaretz.com/hasen/spages/1054867.html

(3) http://www.haaretz.com/hasen/spages/962767.html

(4) http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090204/ap_on_re_mi_ea/ml_israel_hard_line_hero

(5) in Hebrew: http://beytenu.org.il/126/2596/article.html

(6) in Hebrew: http://beytenu.org.il/126/2345/article.html

Από τα διάφορα άρθρα, ξεχώρισα τα εξής εδάφια, υπέρ και κατά:

It is ironic that the ADL [Anti-Defamation League] understands as anti-Semitic the accusations of dual loyalty hurled against Jews in the US and elsewhere, but remains unconcerned about similar accusations against Arab Israelis.

Lieberman, who lives in the West Bank settlement of Nokdim, later quit Likud and was elected to parliament in 1999 as head of Israel Beiteinu (Israel Our Home), a party he established to represent the more than 1 million immigrants from the former Soviet Union.

The party started out with four seats in parliament, but swelled to 11 seats in the last election in 2006. Recent polls indicate it could win as many 18 seats next week, with support stretching beyond immigrant communities and into the Israeli mainstream.

His plan for redrawing Israel's borders would also mean dismantling some Jewish settlements, possibly his own. 

Lieberman added that "today we have a government made up of wimps. Believe me, this is temporary, just as you [οι Άραβες βουλευτές στην Κνεσέτ] are temporary here. Just as the Kuwaiti government knew how to handle situations like these," referring to the Kuwaiti decision to deport citizens who attended a rally commemorating the arch-terrorist Imad Mughniyah, who was killed in a bomb blast in Damascus on February 12.

"[Joerg] Haider was a local racist who fought against immigrants and incited xenophobia," Tibi said. "Here we have a racist immigrant [ο Λίμπερμαν είναι από τη Μολδαβία] who is fighting against the residents of the land, the natives. This is an even worse form of racism."

"It was a political trial led by a group of fascists and racists who are willing to see the Knesset without Arabs and want to see the country without Arabs," said Tibi.

Δομική, μοιραία θα έλεγε κανείς, η πεπατημένη κάθε κατάκτησης γης από αποίκους (αρχαίοι Έλληνες, Ευρωπαίοι στην Αμερική, Γερμανοί 1938-45, Σιωνιστές, Κινέζοι στο Θιβέτ...): εκπαραθύρωση των παλιών κατοίκων, διαμιάς ή σε στάδια.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 13, 2009)

Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι ζήτημα κατάκτησης γης απλώς. Αυτή είναι μια συμπεριφορά που βλέπει κανείς στα ζώα, αλλά και στους ανθρώπους με πολλούς διαφορετικούς τρόπους στην καθημερινότητα, π.χ. για τη θέση στο λεωφορείο, στον εργασιακό χώρο, στην ουρά στο ταμείο της τράπεζας, στο φανάρι του δρόμου κλπ κλπ. Το ήρθαν τα άγρια να διώξουν τα ήμερα κατά κάποιο τρόπο. Το μόνο ζήτημα είναι τώρα (γιατί μόνο το τώρα μετράει): μπορούνε τα άγρια να συζήσουνε με τα ήρεμα και τα ήρεμα με τα άγρια; Ο λύκος με τ' αρνί (ποιος είναι ο λύκος και ποιο τ' αρνί; )

Εδωπέρα, φαίνεται να έχουμε μια κλασική περίπτωση ακρότητας, η οποία έρχεται ως αποτέλεσμα ακροτήτων από την άλλη πλευρά και που με τη σειρά της θα προκαλέσει (κατά πάσα πιθανότητα) άλλες ακρότητες. Ο γνωστός φαύλος κύκλος δηλαδή.


----------



## Costas (Feb 13, 2009)

Εγώ, αντιθέτως, έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι φραμπαλάδες περί συμβίωσης σιγά-σιγά πέφτουν και μένει γυμνό το αρχικό γεγονός: σήκω συ να κάτσω γω (όπως είπες κι εσύ), ή, αλλιώς, "ουαί τοις ηττημένοις". Και οι λόγοι είναι δομικοί και όχι λόγοι ακρότητας.

Δε συμφωνώ ότι το μόνο που μετράει είναι το τώρα. Έτσι καταργούνται η μνήμη και η ανθρώπινη ερευνητική ικανότητα. Η ιστορία διδάσκει, και αποκαλύπτει δομές. Μπορεί αυτές να εξελίσσονται, αλλά στον πυρήνα τους όχι και τόσο, ίσως και καθόλου. Είμαστε πίθηκοι με κομπιούτερ και διαστημόπλοια. Μετράνε το κομπιούτερ και τα διαστημόπλοια, αλλά μετράνε και οι πίθηκοι (οι πίθηκοι έχουν πλάκα, by the way).


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 13, 2009)

Costas said:


> Εγώ, αντιθέτως, έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι φραμπαλάδες περί συμβίωσης σιγά-σιγά πέφτουν και μένει γυμνό το αρχικό γεγονός: σήκω συ να κάτσω γω (όπως είπες κι εσύ), ή, αλλιώς, "ουαί τοις ηττημένοις". Και οι λόγοι είναι δομικοί και όχι λόγοι ακρότητας.



Εγώ δεν το πιστεύω αυτό. Βλέπω τα πράγματα να σπρώχνονται στα άκρα και από τις δύο πλευρές. Ασχέτως, του τι προβάλλεται από τα μήντια και του τι πραγματικά ξέρουμε εμείς για το τι συμβαίνει. Και στο βαθμό που μπορούμε να το ξέρουμε. Όταν λες δομικοί...;



Costas said:


> Δε συμφωνώ ότι το μόνο που μετράει είναι το τώρα. Έτσι καταργούνται η μνήμη και η ανθρώπινη ερευνητική ικανότητα. Η ιστορία διδάσκει, και αποκαλύπτει δομές. Μπορεί αυτές να εξελίσσονται, αλλά στον πυρήνα τους όχι και τόσο, ίσως και καθόλου. Είμαστε πίθηκοι με κομπιούτερ και διαστημόπλοια. Μετράνε το κομπιούτερ και τα διαστημόπλοια, αλλά μετράνε και οι πίθηκοι (οι πίθηκοι έχουν πλάκα, by the way).



Εγώ -ως γνωστόν σ' αυτό το φόρουμ- δεν δέχομαι ότι είμαστε πίθηκοι (με κομπιούτερ, διαστημόπλοια ή μπανάνες for that matter). Και η μνήμη είναι μια πολύ σχετική παγίδα (βλ. ενδεικτικά Blade runner & Τotal recall). Αν πρέπει να κρίνουμε τα πράγματα με τη μνήμη μας, τότε θα πρέπει να αναρωτηθούμε πόσο μακριά φτάνει αυτή η μνήμη (φτάνει στα πρώτα αίτια; ) και κατά πόσο είμαστε διατεθειμένοι να αρχίζουμε να εκφράζουμε και να εφαρμόζουμε σολωμόντειες λύσεις.


----------

